# midges and the ALDS



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

i'm sure we all saw the Yankees choke yesterday. They were saying those midges that infested the stadium swarm out of Canada. They said the last time this happened was in the 1980's or something. The video they show of it is all old school too!

I don't know much about midges. Does a midge fly south for winter? Are the midges telling us to get ready for cold like we had in the 1980's? I like it!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know anything about the habits of a midge but what I do know is that it's great to see the Yankees choking again in the playoffs.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Amen to that Camden.


----------

